# The YouTube Symphony Orchestra



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I had never heard of it until I ran across it today. Here's its home page:

*http://www.youtube.com/user/symphony*

They're asking for auditions, which you do by sending a video of yourself playing (naturally enough, considering that it's YouTube).


----------

